# Problem with Pressurized CO2



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

I bought the Co2 tank, regulator, & solenoid over a year ago. I got caught up in a lot of other "life" issues and I finally set it up this week. I have never done pressurized Co2 before.

I hooked everything up. I made sure everything was tight. I opened the valve and set the BPS. Everything appeared to be going fine. I come home today to see the bubbles coming out very very slowly. I tried opening the needle valve more but the bubble rate does not increase. I tried opening the valve more on the cylinder too but still no change. Did I make some sort of newbie mistake or can a tank go bad sitting around for so long? I don't think I have a leak but I suppose that is possible too. Help! Thanks.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

lets start with what type regulator you have.
Some regulators are factory set and some you need to adjust so that your pressure is set right. If you tank pressure is registering too low, you will never get enough flow, if you can adjust it up, then you will get what you want.

2nd check all connections again, it is possible that you have loose fittings or a tube that popped off entirely and that would leak out your tank into the atmosphere and run thru the whole bottle rather quickly.


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

I have a JBJ regulator.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

That is what I have, have not had that trouble and there is not an adjustment for that that I am aware of without taking it apart.
The needle valve, have you opened it alllllll the way to try to get a better flow rate.
Whet about your solenoid, it is on right? other then that, I am at a loss.


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep. I opened the tank valve all the way. I opened the needle valve all the way. Neither helped.

Edit: Yes the solenoid is on.


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

Ok. Stupid question of the day here. How can I tell if the Co2 tank is empty?


----------



## carpguy (Feb 3, 2006)

If you take the regulator off and open the valve you should here the gas coming out.


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

carpguy said:


> If you take the regulator off and open the valve you should here the gas coming out.


Duh. Why didn't I think of that. :doh:

I'm screwed. The tank is empty. Either I have a leak or the tank somehow went bad sitting in my garage for the past year or something. I don't think there is anyplace I can get it filled tonight.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Make sure you use Telfon tape on the screw section of the CO2 tank and then are you using a washer too with the regulator?

If so, make sure everything is on tight. I've had a few problems with my CO2 leaking but thats because the regulator was broken, it took me about 4 months just for JBJ to send me back it repaired, hopefully this isn't the same case for you.


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah. I used the Teflon tape and the washer. Hopefully my regulator is ok. I won't know until tomorrow after I get the tank filled.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The teflon tape doesn't hurt anything particularly, but it isn't what seals the CO2. That is done by the washer. The regulator to tank connection needs to be tightened with a big wrench. It is a big enough fitting that, unless you are an extremely strong person, you can't over tighten it with a wrench made for that size nut. Also, it is best to use a new washer each time you reinstall the regulator on the tank.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

well, with the right sized wrench my 5 year old could overtighten it, but you get the point.  
Rex sells the permaseals, brass fittings with viaton o-rings (probably viaton, but not certain) that you can use over and over if you would rather, otherwise the place you fill your tank up at should GIVE you the plastic washers. Never put on the regulator without either of the two.


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Hoppy is correct. The use of Teflon tape is not recommended with the CGA 320 connection.

The whole seal is done with the washer and the face of the cylinder. Teflon tape shreds can ruin a regulator.

CO2 cylinders do not "go bad". Chances are you just used all the CO2.


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

I must have had a leak somewhere or I had a bad tank or something. No clue. It does not matter now. I got a new tank of Co2. Tightened the *bleepedy bleep* out of all the connections. I am back in business. Thanks all!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

It is possible that when you got it filled it was not closed all the way, or if you carried it from the car or around the house to the garage by the handle that it opened ever so slight and slowly leaked out over the year into your garage.


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

Anything is possible at this point. The tank was definitely empty no matter how it got there. I took it to a place that exchanges tanks rather than one that just refills them just in case there was something wrong with it. I am not going to worry about it now.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I saw one today.

You shouldn't use Teflon tape on the threads of the CO2 cylinder when it's not being us. It's simply not needed. Small pieces of this Teflon tape can break up and cause problems with the solenoid. 

Left C


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi

You shouldn't use any teflon prodicts according to my sources. 

Left C


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi

You should use any teflon prodicts wrapped around the snakes base according to my sources. 

Left C


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

I am ordering a new regulator. I am not sure if this one is bad but it is no longer under warranty. It is not maintaining the pressure right. I have had to mess with it every day. I don't think I still have a leak but I am not 100% convinced.


----------

